# Death Metal Thread



## AceQuorthon (Jun 22, 2020)

I’ve been in a real death metal mood lately, and I want to share some of my favorite songs from all the different and cool genres of death metal. Post your own favorite songs!

*Evil Dead by Death (Old School Death Metal)*





*Embody The Invisible by In Flames (Melodic Death Metal)*





*Override Of The Overture by Dismember (Swedish Death Metal)*





*Stabwound by Necrophagist (Technical Death Metal)*





*Ghost Of Perdition by Opeth (Progressive Death Metal)*





*Ov Fire And The Void by Behemoth (Blackened Death Metal)*
youtu.be: Behemoth - Ov Fire and the Voidt

*Gothic by Paradise Lost (Death-Doom)*
youtu.be: Gothic

*To Ride, Shoot Straight And Speak The Truth by Entombed (Death ’n’ Roll)*
youtu.be: Entombed: To Ride, Shoot Straight and Speak the Truth


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 22, 2020)

Amon Amarth is my favorite death metal band. They are melodic band that sings about Norse mythology and Vikings.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Amon Amarth is my favorite death metal band. They are melodic band that sings about Norse mythology and Vikings.


Yep, saw them live at Sweden Rock 2019! Definitely one of my all time favorites as well! (Even though I think Jomsviking and Berserker aren’t that particularly good :c)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 22, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Yep, saw them live at Sweden Rock 2019! Definitely one of my all time favorites as well! (Even though I think Jomsviking and Berserker aren’t that particularly good :c)


Deceiver of the Gods is my favorite album from them.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Deceiver of the Gods is my favorite album from them.


I love it! It’s more accessible than their previous work but it doesn’t sacrifice what made Amon Amarth good in the first place. My personal favorite is either ”With Oden On Our Side” or ”Twilight Of The Thunder God”


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 22, 2020)

\m/


----------



## Azeleon (Jun 22, 2020)

Whoa, funnily enough I planned on making a thread about metal music myself!
Now I'm not really sure if I listen to a lot of _death metal_ in particular (I'm bad at identifying metal genres sometimes) but I listen to a large variety of metal music, I'll share a few I like, and hey, maybe others will like them too.
It should go without saying that some of, if not all of these songs contain vulgar language.
I'm not sure how I manage to listen to music like this while drawing little chibi lizards.



Spoiler: The songs



One of my favorite bands that identifies as "aliencore", or Technical death metal
(Warning: Flashing lights)





This one's also pretty good, it's Deathcore





Here's another I love, and this one has an adorable animated video!
The genre is "melodic blackened death metal"


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 22, 2020)

Azeleon said:


> Whoa, funnily enough I planned on making a thread about metal music myself!
> Now I'm not really sure if I listen to a lot of _death metal_ in particular (I'm bad at identifying metal genres sometimes) but I listen to a large variety of metal music, I'll share a few I like, and hey, maybe others will like them too.
> It should go without saying that some of, if not all of these songs contain vulgar language.
> I'm not sure how I manage to listen to music like this while drawing little chibi lizards.
> ...


Ooooh, been so long since I listened to Rings Of Saturn! Great choice!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Kharayi (Jun 22, 2020)

I haven't been listening to metal as much these days, but Death Metal will always have a special place in my heart. Death is one of my favorite bands of all time, they are one of the few bands I've come across that are consistently amazing across all their albums. I wish I had a time machine to see them live. RIP Chuck.






Origin played one of the funnest concerts I've ever been to. Live, they sound more heavy and raw. The vocalist was great at getting the pit to mosh in different ways, "Ok, now a circle pit!" Or getting the whole crowd to participate in a silent wall of death, with the next song starting the moment everyone collided. At one point between songs he says, "I like to think our music is rather romantic, wouldn't you agree?" as he invites a fan up on stage, who drops on one knee and proposes to his girlfriend. "Now you can't just say yes, it has to be a death metal yes!" She nailed it. By the time their set was up and the next band, Krisiun, was ready to play, the crowd was worn out from moshing so hard.






Cattle Decapitation floored me with how much they sound like their albums when playing live, including Travis Ryan's crazy vocals. Their lyrics tend to focus on things like subjecting humans to the same inhumane things we do to animals, the destruction of the environment, etc.






Anata - The Conductor's Departure is a Technical Death Metal masterpiece. Lots of good songs on their other albums too.






No Death Metal thread can be complete without Morbid Angel.


----------



## rekcerW (Jun 23, 2020)

Love the breakdown at 2:38

Can't beat Chelsea Grin's vocals though, JFAC definitely has them beat on the gutterals, but those fkn screams.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 23, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> I haven't been listening to metal as much these days, but Death Metal will always have a special place in my heart. Death is one of my favorite bands of all time, they are one of the few bands I've come across that are consistently amazing across all their albums. I wish I had a time machine to see them live. RIP Chuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Death is definitely one of my favorites as well, all of their albums are amazing. And of course we need some Morbid Angel in here, great band!


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 24, 2020)

Does this count?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 24, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Does this count?


Well it’s deathcore so I guess it do!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 1, 2020)

Here's some more death metal for y'all!


----------



## Sharg (Jul 3, 2020)

Pretty good album I've been listening to this week


----------



## Groggy (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Pomorek (Jul 5, 2020)

I love death metal a lot! It even influenced my choice of fursona - the bone-collecting, carrion-stealing, long-maned striped hyenas do evoke death metal association for me at least... So, mane's raised and _let's growl!
_




_



















_


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 5, 2020)

Pomorek said:


> I love death metal a lot! It even influenced my choice of fursona - the bone-collecting, carrion-stealing, long-maned striped hyenas do evoke death metal association for me at least... So, mane's raised and _let's growl!
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Conquer All is such a brutal song!


----------



## Mambi (Jul 22, 2020)

It may not be full on DEATH metal, but this was too unique not to include...it's a Finnish heavy metal band that do dinosaur cosplay called Heavisaurus.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 25, 2020)

Sepultura is a good band. Brazilian death metal just hits different. I live for the guitar solos these guys put out


















... Does deathcore count, too? Because Bring Me The Horizon's early music holds a special place in my heart


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice thread


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Dec 27, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’ve been in a real death metal mood lately, and I want to share some of my favorite songs from all the different and cool genres of death metal. Post your own favorite songs!
> 
> *Evil Dead by Death (Old School Death Metal)*
> 
> ...


Damn it don't have favorites though I like anything Death as of late Crystal Mountain


----------



## BlackDogYodel (Dec 27, 2020)

Death, Bolt Thrower, and Septic Flesh. God damn, you boys have got some taste.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 28, 2020)

BlackDogYodel said:


> Death, Bolt Thrower, and Septic Flesh. God damn, you boys have got some taste.


Why thank you!


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 28, 2020)

Anyone else here like In Mourning? The Weight of Oceans is a great album


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Good to see that there are a lot of other furries who like metal too \w/


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 29, 2021)

I am actually more of a fan of thrash than I am of death metal, but there are plenty I like, especially classic stuff.












Demolition hammer is more of a death/thrash fusion band, but they are so extremely brutal, more so than some actual death metal, so they deserve a mention.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> I am actually more of a fan of thrash than I am of death metal, but there are plenty I like, especially classic stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thrash rules \w/


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 29, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


>


I was super lucky and got to see Amon Amarth live at Sweden Rock two years back, amazing show!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 9, 2021)

Ah, Death Metal. Used to listen to this a lot in my younger years, same with Black Metal and other heavy Metal genres.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 9, 2021)

AceQuorthon said:


> I was super lucky and got to see Amon Amarth live at Sweden Rock two years back, amazing show!


You European mf'rs get all the best metal bands.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> You European mf'rs get all the best metal bands.


Watched everything from Slayer to Amon Amarth live back in the day. Some real good shit right there.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 23, 2021)

I probably said it before, but metal is the new Rule 34. If it exists, there is metal of it.


----------



## Groggy (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 6, 2022)

I am reviving this thread with Bolt Thrower!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 7, 2022)

Probably one of the most musically and atmospherically unique albums of it's time:










AceQuorthon said:


> I am reviving this thread with Bolt Thrower!


Can't go wrong with ye 'ol Bolt Thrower


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 8, 2022)

Casey Fluffbat said:


> Probably one of the most musically and atmospherically unique albums of it's time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that’s groovy!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 19, 2022)

An old but little known band from the Netherlands with a late start and a first album that was great but produced poorly. They could have been alongside the likes of Pestilence, but were never in the spotlight unfortunately. Second album is my favorite and when they adopted a more death metal approach to their music:


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 20, 2022)

Casey Fluffbat said:


> An old but little known band from the Netherlands with a late start and a first album that was great but produced poorly. They could have been alongside the likes of Pestilence, but were never in the spotlight unfortunately. Second album is my favorite and when they adopted a more death metal approach to their music:


That is really fucking great!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 20, 2022)

AceQuorthon said:


> That is really fucking great!


:>
I was surprised with this band because they're very skilled and complex. Realm of Ecstasy, Angelic Encounters, and Beyond Terror (EP) are my go-to. Emerging from the Netherworlds is good too but you'll have to get used to the production, can be a bit of an ear sore at times.


----------



## phaofal (Nov 12, 2022)

I LOVE Gojira. not sure if they can be classed as just death, as it changes a lot. I think their early albums started as more straight death metal, and went more prog/groove as time went on.


----------

